# Auto pulse by Zoll



## dizzymedic (Jul 2, 2006)

Have any of you ever worked a code with an auto pulse?  It's a board to put under the patient and then there is a  band that wraps around the chest of the patient and performs chest compressions by doing uniform compressions of the thorax.  Works great.  It can be brought right into the house and placed on the patient right away.

Funny thing is when our service received our autopulse for our initial tryout, I became the unofficial expert by working 3 cardiac arrest with the new machine.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 2, 2006)

We have them on all our rigs, But I'm not sure if they're made by Zoll. I haven't worked a code with one yet but everyone loves them. They're freaking heavy though :sad:


----------



## FF894 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wingnut said:


> We have them on all our rigs, But I'm not sure if they're made by Zoll. I haven't worked a code with one yet but everyone loves them. They're freaking heavy though :sad:



I have seen different versions of same device, similar designs.  Never had the opportunity to use one myself.  I thought it looked heavy and hard to carry along with everything else you are rushing in with to a code.  Does the Zoll atach to spine board?   How long does it take to set up and be in action?  Thanks.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2006)

The Zoll looks like the top half of a backboard. It only takes a few moments to set up... you put it under the paitent, wrap a wide band around the patient's chest, and turn it on. That is all.

Zoll/Reviant is the ONLY maker of the AutoPulse - a Cicumfrentual chest compression device. The Thumper is the other device, it just does mechanical CPR with a fist-size thumper.


----------



## ndilley (Sep 18, 2006)

we have had an autopulse for about two months (on loan just to see if we like it) and well its been kind of a white cloud, we have not had a code since we got it (knocks on wood), it is contraindicated for trauma pts, but you can sit it on a backboard then place the pt on it or just lay in on the strecher then lay the pt on top of it...i'm interested to see it in action but from what i've heard it works great especially for those 20 something minute transports from the backside of a mountain (i work in a very rural county)


----------



## Guardian (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used the autopulse many times and love it.  I've seen and heard some amazing stories about it as well.  Last year, I brought 2 flatliners back to a perfusing rhythm.  I talked to my supervisor who said he saw that happen once in his 20 years as a paramedic using manual CPR.  I've also found that weight really isn't an issue.  We only carry them in when we have a suspected arrest.  Most of the time they just go on the stretcher with the other equipment.


----------

